# Warntafel für Radträger in Italien?



## MTBreaker (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin der Meinung, dass es das Thema schonmal gab, aber ich finds nicht mehr...

Also meine Frage:

Braucht man bei nem normalen Auto und nem normalen Radträger für die Hängerkupplung in Italien son Warnschild?

Wenn ja, was kostet die Strafe wenn mans nicht hat (evtl. billiger als ne Tafel?)?

MfG


----------



## maxima (12. Juni 2005)

hallo,

die Warntafel ist Pflicht für alle nach hinten über das Fahrzeug hinausragenden Gegenstände.
Vorgeschrieben ist die Version vom 28.11.1993, Alutafel mit reflektierender Folie von 3M. Die billigen Plastiktafel ist nicht mehr erlaubt.

Was es kostet, wenn es einen italienischen Büttel stört, weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe eine solche Tafel, benutze sie aber meist nicht. Und ich war oft in Italien mit Bikes auf Heckträger unterwegs.

Gruß aus Lindau
Maxima & Willem-Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mattgut (12. Juni 2005)

Wir haben eine Plastiktafel, weil uns einmal ein Zöllner darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat. Es ist eine aus Plastik und hat etwa 4 Euro (in Italien) gekostet. Meist vergess ich sie zu montieren. Gesagt hat seit jenem Zöllner niemand mehr etwas, obwohl wir pro Jahr 3 oder 4 Mal nach Italien fahren.

Matthias


----------



## Eckard (13. Juni 2005)

Offiziell kostet der Verstoß ca. 65 Euro. 

Aber wie schon geschrieben, wird wohl keine besonderes Augenmerk 
(mehr) auf die Tafel gelegt.


----------



## quantec (16. Februar 2012)

Eckard schrieb:


> Offiziell kostet der Verstoß ca. 65 Euro.
> 
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, wird wohl keine besonderes Augenmerk
> (mehr) auf die Tafel gelegt.




Wie befestigt Ihr diese Metalltafel eigentlich am Kupplungsträger?

LG

Andy


----------



## Matze. (16. Februar 2012)

quantec schrieb:


> Wie befestigt Ihr diese Metalltafel eigentlich am Kupplungsträger?
> 
> LG
> 
> Andy




Gar nicht, ich spanne die Tafel mit Gummispannern in das Rahmendreieck des hintersten Rades.


----------



## Fette Qualle (16. Februar 2012)

wenn der Radträger ein eigenes Kennzeichen hat (was bei den Kupplungsträgern ja in der Regel der Fall ist), stellt dieses das "neue" Fahrzeugende da. Somit brauchst Du dann auch keine Tafel.


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Februar 2012)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> wenn der Radträger ein eigenes Kennzeichen hat (was bei den Kupplungsträgern ja in der Regel der Fall ist), stellt dieses das "neue" Fahrzeugende da. Somit brauchst Du dann auch keine Tafel.





> Und ich spanne auch mit dem Radträger die Tafel mit Gummispannern in das Rahmendreieck des hintersten Rades.



Es dient ja auch zur eigenen Sicherheit! Somit erspare ich mir jegliche Diskussionen mit den Carbineri´s! Das ist  und bleibt eine Auslegungssache bei den Italiener!


----------



## thomasga (17. Februar 2012)

ein freundliches hallo an alle schildermuffel,

ich kann nur raten,montiert die schilder und zwar so wie matze es beschrieben hat ,  

angeblich ist metall pflicht , benutze immer noch die aus kunststoff ,schon wegen der kratzer am rad

wenn ihr keine habt ,besorgt euch welche und montiert sie dann,gibts hier in jeder ferramenta,

in deutschland wirds wohl etwas schwieriger bzw teurer

bei kupplungsträger mit eigenem kennzeichen und eigener beleuchtung braucht ihr sie nicht

auch unbenutzte,hochgeklappte, heckklappenträger müssen,sobald sie über das fahrzeugende hinausragen 

mit warntafel versehen werden,klingt komisch , ist aber so...

grüße an alle

thomasga

www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## trhaflhow (18. Februar 2012)

Baus dran
Wir wurden bei der mautstelle in sterzing abkassiert. 35 Euro 
Der andere der angehalten hat, hat diskutiert 70 Euro. Findet sich immer noch was was nicht passt. Und wenn's die fehlende 
Warnweste etc ist


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Februar 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Baus dran
> Wir wurden bei der mautstelle in sterzing abkassiert. 35 Euro
> Der andere der angehalten hat, hat diskutiert 70 Euro. Findet sich immer noch was was nicht passt. Und wenn's die fehlende
> Warnweste etc ist



Wie oben geschrieben:



> Somit erspare ich mir jegliche Diskussionen mit den Carbineri´s! Das ist  und bleibt eine Auslegungssache bei den Italiener!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitecdriver (18. Februar 2012)

thomasga schrieb:


> bei kupplungsträger mit eigenem kennzeichen und eigener beleuchtung braucht ihr sie nicht



Hast Du da mal einen Link für mich??? 

Zu dem ganzen anderen Angaben "über das Ende hinausragend" etc. hatte ich mal einen Gesetzestext gefunden...


----------



## thomasga (18. Februar 2012)

ne hab ich nicht,ich hatte nur mal ein gespräch mit einem carabiniere darüber

der meinte das wäre so o.k.

aber thraflhow bat noch eine entscheidenden hinweis gegeben,diskutieren hilft nicht,jedes argument prallt scheinbar an den sonnenbrillen ab...

und vergeßt die warnweste nicht

und das kennzeichen sauber zu machen 

und die lichter außerhalb von ortschaften einzuschalten und sauber zu machen

caio thomasga


www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## quantec (18. Februar 2012)

thomasga schrieb:


> ne hab ich nicht,ich hatte nur mal ein gespräch mit einem carabiniere darüber
> 
> der meinte das wäre so o.k.
> 
> ...




Danke für die wertvollen Hinweise! 

Wir befestigt Ihr das Metallschild eigentlich sicher an den Rädern ohne das der Rahmen zerkratzt?


----------



## horstj (18. Februar 2012)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> wenn der Radträger ein eigenes Kennzeichen hat (was bei den Kupplungsträgern ja in der Regel der Fall ist), stellt dieses das "neue" Fahrzeugende da. Somit brauchst Du dann auch keine Tafel.



gibts dafür einen druckbaren Beleg? Im Lande sah man das schon anders...


----------



## Fette Qualle (19. Februar 2012)

horstj schrieb:


> gibts dafür einen druckbaren Beleg? Im Lande sah man das schon anders...



es hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie der Kupplungsträger mit den Bikes beladen wird, bzw. mit wie vielen - falls ein Pedal, Lenkerende, Bremsgriff oder sonstwas nach hinten über das Kennzeichen hinaus übersteht ... Warntafel.
Falls nichts übersteht, keine Warntafel.


----------



## thomasga (19. Februar 2012)

genau so sagte es der carabiniere auch

es darf nichts überstehen, eigene ,saubere,auch am tag eingeschaltete , rücklichter

ist doch ganz einfach

schönen urlaub trotz allem

thomasga

www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (19. Februar 2012)

> Wir befestigt Ihr das Metallschild eigentlich sicher an den Rädern ohne das der Rahmen zerkratzt?




Mit Klebeband den Rahmen abkleben




> es darf nichts überstehen, eigene ,saubere,auch am tag eingeschaltete , rücklichter[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## horstj (20. Februar 2012)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> wenn der Radträger ein eigenes Kennzeichen hat (was bei den Kupplungsträgern ja in der Regel der Fall ist), stellt dieses das "neue" Fahrzeugende da. Somit brauchst Du dann auch keine Tafel.



Gibts dafür einen druckbaren Beleg?


P.S.: der Grund dafür, die doch eigentlich leicht verständliche Frage nochmals zu stellen: das Gefummel mit der Tafel ist lästig, aber ich kenne nur die Formulierung im codice sinngemäß: "die (im Kfz-Schein eingetragene) Fahrzeuggesamtlänge". Also nix mit Beleuchtung am Kupplungsträger oder so...


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Februar 2012)

Hier die offizielle Definierung der italienischen  Verkehrsbestimmung: 
*
Warntafel:*
Seit Jahren wird in Italien von Kfz-Lenkern verlangt, dass sie Ã¼ber das  Fahrzeugheck Ã¼berstehende Ladung mit einer besonderen Warntafel  kennzeichnen. Diese Tafel muss besonderen Voraussetzungen entsprechen,  die im Art 164 Codice della Strada sowie in weiteren verkehrsrechtlichen  Vorschriften (DurchfÃ¼hrungsbestimmungen) normiert sind, und sie muss in  den vom Gesetz genannten FÃ¤llen verwendet werden. *Mit der Warntafel ist  j e d e nach hinten hinaus ragende Fahrzeugladung zu versehen, und zwar  auch dann, wenn sie weniger als einen Meter Ã¼bersteht. Sie ist z.B.  auch anzubringen, wenn lediglich ein HecktrÃ¤ger (mit oder ohne Ladung) angebracht ist, selbst in eingeklapptem Zustand.  Immer wenn eine Ladung Ã¼ber die (im Kfz-Schein eingetragene)  FahrzeuggesamtlÃ¤nge hinten hinaussteht â nach vorne ist keinerlei  Ãberstehen gestattet *â sind nach dem Gesetz âsÃ¤mtliche geeigneten  SicherheitsmaÃnahmen zu treffen, damit andere StraÃenbenutzer dadurch  nicht in Gefahr gebracht werdenâ. Den AusfÃ¼hrungsbestimmungen zufolge  ist eine viereckige, mit reflektierendem Material Ã¼berzogene Tafel am  Ende des vorspringenden Ladungsteils in der Form anzubringen, dass sie  stÃ¤ndig quer zur Fahrtrichtung verbleibt. Die Tafel muss mindestens 50 x  50 cm messen und rot-weiÃ schraffiert sein. AuÃerdem soll sie aus  Metallblech sein und eine Typengenehmigung haben. Von Seiten des  italienischen Verkehrsministeriums war zu Jahresbeginn jedoch in  Erfahrung zu bringen, dass auch die frÃ¼her zugelassenen  Kunststoff-Warntafeln dann weiterverwendet werden dÃ¼rfen, wenn sie  typengenehmigt sind. Zwar sollen die Tafeln ânormalerweise aus Metallâ  sein, dies schlieÃe jedoch die Verwendung anderer Materialien nicht  grundsÃ¤tzlich aus. *Angesichts dieser gewissen Rechtsunsicherheit ist das  MitfÃ¼hren einer typengenehmigten Metalltafe*l die sicherste, aber auch  kostspieligste MÃ¶glichkeit, den Anforderungen zu entsprechen.

Ein  VerstoÃ gegen die erwÃ¤hnte Vorschrift wird derzeit (seit 01.01.1999) mit  mindestens (â¬ 60,--) geahndet. Quelle:

Noch ein Hinweis


----------



## Hitecdriver (20. Februar 2012)

So... ich habe mich jetzt damit abgefunden eine zu kaufen! 


Nur wo? Vorher irgendwo in D oder an der Grenze???


----------



## thomasga (20. Februar 2012)

nun schließt sich an diese theoretische abhandlung die praktische frage an,

was ist nun mit dem kupplungsträger mit beleuchtung,verlängert sich die im fahrzeugschein eigetragene fahrzeuglänge bis hinter sein ende,

d.h. man braucht kein schild,oder sie verlängert sich nicht und man braucht ein schild ???

für mich sieht so aus als sollte man das schild in beiden fällen drann machen,

die herren mir den aussagesätzen behalten am ende doch immer recht...

caio thomasga

www.mountainbikeandbed.eu www.doccionedisotto.eu


----------



## RW_Eddy (20. Februar 2012)

Falls die Anhängerkupplung abnehmbar ist, muss diese ohne Benutzung demontiert werden.
Bin zwar schon 2 Wochen "gratis" mit Haken rumgefahren,
kann aber ein paar Euros kosten.

.....immer lieb sein bei den carabinieris, dann sind die auch lieb !


----------



## horstj (20. Februar 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Hier die offizielle Definierung der italienischen  Verkehrsbestimmung:



frÃ¼her haben die Italiener noch italienisch gesprochen, zumindest offiziell. Aber auch die Pasta ist of nix mehr.

Ich glaube auch, dass die obigen Aussagen falsch sind, der ADAC meint folgendes: http://www.adac.de/sp/rechtsservice/_mmm/pdf/2011-14-ITALIEN-Warntafel-%C3%BCberstehender-Ladung_75504.pdf. Aber auch das ist nicht ganz aktuell, und somit weiterhin alles unklar. Von aktuellen DurchfÃ¼hrungsbestimmungen steht da nÃ¤mlich nix.
Grenznah werden fÃ¼r die Tafeln teils lustige Preise verlangt (30+â¬), fÃ¼r ein paar Euro gibts die auch aus Plastik im Versandhandel. "Soll" zwar aus Metall sein, aber solange "geprÃ¼ft" gehts wohl auch metallfrei.


----------



## thomasga (20. Februar 2012)

...jetzt wird es ja noch doller, gleich zwei ...


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Februar 2012)

Hitecdriver schrieb:


> So... ich habe mich jetzt damit abgefunden eine zu kaufen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




z.B. hier kann man diese Tafeln kaufen!


----------



## horstj (20. Februar 2012)

mittlerweile bin ich auch der Ansicht, dass man mit Leuchte+Nummernschild am Träger keine Kennzeichnung für Sporgenza posteriori mehr braucht. Das scheint aber eine neue Ansicht in Italien zu sein. Mein Italienisch ist leider etwas rostig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitecdriver (20. Februar 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> z.B. hier kann man diese Tafeln kaufen!



Darum geht es nicht... Die frage war, ob es quasi vor Ort günstiger ist....


----------



## Freakrr (10. Juli 2013)

Muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen.

Habe einen Träger für die Anhängerkupplung natürlich inkl. Licht.
Ich konnte leider nicht aktuellen darüber finden ob man noch diese Warntafel benötigt.


----------



## UncleHo (10. Juli 2013)

Gemäß ital. StVO § 164 ist eine Warntafel immer notwendig wenn durch den Transport der Bikes die Normallänge des Fahrzeuges überschritten wird, d.h. praktisch immer. Geldbuße zwischen 74 und 296 Euro und keine Weiterfahrt möglich, sofern der Mangel nicht umgehend beseitigt wird. Praktisch heißt das, der Führerschein und Kfz-Schein werden kassiert wenn nicht gleich eine Warntafel angebracht wird. Die Warntafel muss dabei nach § 164 Art. 9 eine bestimmte Größe besitzen (50x50 cm) und wie im Anhang aus reflektierenden Material bestend aussehen.

Verweis hier (ITA):
http://motori.corriere.it/guideutili/norme-comportamento-bagagli-passeggeri.shtml


----------



## Hofbiker (10. Juli 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Gemäß ital. StVO § 164 ist eine Warntafel immer notwendig wenn durch den Transport der Bikes die Normallänge des Fahrzeuges überschritten wird, d.h. praktisch immer. Geldbuße zwischen 74 und 296 Euro und keine Weiterfahrt möglich, sofern der Mangel nicht umgehend beseitigt wird. Praktisch heißt das, der Führerschein und Kfz-Schein werden kassiert wenn nicht gleich eine Warntafel angebracht wird. Die Warntafel muss dabei nach § 164 Art. 9 eine bestimmte Größe besitzen (50x50 cm) und wie im Anhang aus reflektierenden Material bestend aussehen.
> 
> Verweis hier (ITA):
> http://motori.corriere.it/guideutili/norme-comportamento-bagagli-passeggeri.shtml



Wichtig es gibt bestimmte Normen für Italien und Spanien!


----------



## muddymartin (10. Juli 2013)

Habe mir dieses Jahr die hier gekauft, war die günstigste im Netz aus Alu die ich gefunden hab und ist qualitativ i.O.

http://www.amazon.de/Warntafel-Alum...=1373457164&sr=8-1&keywords=warntafel+italien

20 EUR für so ein Stück Alublech ist trotzdem heftig


----------



## Fette Qualle (10. Juli 2013)

Dein Heckträger hat ein eigenes Kennzeichen incl. Beleuchtung und ist somit die neue hintere Fahrzeugbegrenzung. 

Ob Du jetzt eine Warntafel brauchst oder nicht? Es kommt jetzt drauf an ob die Räder nach hinten über das Kennzeichen hinausreichen (Lenker??)  oder nicht.

Alles klar oder?

Mit Paragraphen kann ich Dir aber leider nicht dienen.


----------



## UncleHo (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind... über italienische Verkehrsregeln und deren Anwendung zu reden.

z.B. reflektierende Schutzwesten 

- kein Zwang diese an Bord zu haben
- Pflicht ist aber dass diese unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen bei Pannen außerhalb von geschlossenen Ortschaften angelegt werden und zwar wenn:
- Panne nachts und defektes Standlicht oder defektes Warnblinker oder
- zu jeder Tag und Nachtzeit, wenn das Fahrzeug in Fahrtrichtung nicht schon von mindestens 100 m Entfernung sichtbar ist (z.B. direkt hinter einer Kurve).
- bei Verlassen des Fahrzeugs zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit auf dem Standstreifen  oder Notfallbuchten (trifft in der Regel nur für Autobahnen oder Schnellstrassen zu).

Bussgeld bei Zuwiderhandlungen in den o.g. Fällen 39 Euro (plus 2 Punkte für Locals).

Wichtig zu wissen ist, dass der ital. Kassationsgerichtshof (dem deutschen BGH gleichkommend) entschieden hat, dass man bei Nichttragen der Weste in o.g. Fällen im Falle eines auf das liegengebliebene Fahrzeug auffahrenden anderen Fahrzeuges eine Teilschuld trägt.


----------



## Hofbiker (10. Juli 2013)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> Dein Heckträger hat ein eigenes Kennzeichen incl. Beleuchtung und ist somit die neue hintere Fahrzeugbegrenzung.
> 
> Ob Du jetzt eine Warntafel brauchst oder nicht? Es kommt jetzt drauf an ob die Räder nach hinten über das Kennzeichen hinausreichen (Lenker??)  oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Leider spricht die Italäenische Rechtsprechung was anderes! 

*Ladungsvorschriften*
  
 In  Italien ist gemäß Art. 164 des Codice della Strada jede nach hinten (bis  maximal 3/10 der Fahrzeuglänge) hinausragende Ladung mit einer  Warntafel zu versehen, und zwar auch          dann, wenn sie weniger als einen Meter übersteht. Das Überstehen  der Ladung nach vorne ist stets unzulässig. Sie ist z.B. auch  anzubringen, wenn lediglich ein Heckträger (mit oder ohne Ladung)  angebracht ist, selbst in eingeklapptem          Zustand. Immer wenn eine Ladung über die (im Kfz- Schein  eingetragene) Fahrzeuggesamtlänge hinaussteht sind sämtliche geeigneten  Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zu treffen, damit andere Straßenbenutzer dadurch  nicht in Gefahr gebracht werden (vgl.          auch Warntafel).


----------



## Freakrr (10. Juli 2013)

Hmmmh, also da es ein Träger für 3 Räder ist und ich mir nur 2 unterwegs sein werde steht der Lenker nicht über.

Bescheuert ist auch, dass die Warntafel aus Alu sein muss. Das zerkratzen ja die Räder^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (10. Juli 2013)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Hmmmh, also da es ein Träger für 3 Räder ist und ich mir nur 2 unterwegs sein werde steht der Lenker nicht über.
> 
> Bescheuert ist auch, dass die Warntafel aus Alu sein muss. Das zerkratzen ja die Räder^^



Vorschrift ist Vorschrift! es wiehert der Amtsschimmel :kotz:


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Juli 2013)

Servus

Um den Rahmen nicht zu verkratzen , schieb ich immer solche grauen Schaumstoffrohre die eigentlich zur Isolierung von Heizungsrohren sind über die Rahmenrohre.
Die Unterseite der Tafel stell ich auf die Tretlagerachse zwischen der Kurbel und dem Tretlager.


----------



## cleiende (10. Juli 2013)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Um den Rahmen nicht zu verkratzen , schieb ich immer solche grauen Schaumstoffrohre die eigentlich zur Isolierung von Heizungsrohren sind über die Rahmenrohre.



Genau!
Und wenn Du noch leichte Gepäckriemen zum Abspannen verwendest brauchst Du das Schild nirgendwo aufzustützen sondern kannst es "freischwebend" einspannen. Habe damit sein Jahren gute Erfahrungen & keine Kratzer.


----------



## NobbyRalph (11. Juli 2013)

Unabhängig davon, ob diese verschi**ene Tafel nun wirklich Pflicht ist oder nicht - sie kotzt mich an, seit ich mit Bikes hinten am Bulli unterwegs bin - und das sind schon viele Jahre. Diese Tafel ist ein Paradebeispiel für unsere schwachsinnigen EU-Verordnungen und die Beamten, die selbige aus purer Langeweile heraus erlassen.

Ich habe in die Warntafel 2 Löcher gebohrt (unten jew. ca. 10cm vom Rand) und befestige sie dort mit 2 Schnüren an der äussersten Schiene des Biketrägers. Oben nehme ich dann eine Gepäckspinne und verwende die bereits vorgefertigten Löcher. So spanne ich die Tafel mit minimalster Bikeberührung "schwebend". An einer Berührungsstelle stopfe ich ein Stück Schaumstoff zwischen Tafel und Bike.


----------

